# anyone seen this laser??



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

it's from lasermax and supposedly it fits on a weaver type rail ala walther p99 rail..

i wonder if it's any good......

http://www.lasermax-inc.com/product.php?id=104


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, a lot of people are using it. I'd swear it was talked about on the Walther Forum. It's being advertised on the Beretta Forum. And, I have seen many people using them on Ar15's and PS90s from pics I have seen.

If it weren't quite as expensive, I'd buy one for my PS90 if it had a pressure switch (I already have a laser w/ a pressure switch on the PS90, so no point replacing it w/ one that does less)

It is very low profile and U can attach something else to it.

Not sure if it fits the P99. Just because it fits the rail doesn't mean it will fit the gun. The locking piece on the rail of the P99 is in a different spot than Glocks/Berettas/etc. I had to buy an M5 light for my P99. A Glocklight would not work.


----------

